# Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter



## Testpilot (22. März 2009)

Tag,

kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle nennen wo ich den Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter für unter 390€ beziehen kann?!

Gern auch als PN

Danke

Gruß
Timo

p.s. bitte keine Verweise auf Google, dort bin ich bereits durch


----------



## lx1975 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Hallo,

bei www.teichpoint.de gibts nen günstigen Eco Schwerkraft Siebfilter.

Hab ihn mir vor ein paar Tagen einfach mal bestellt, da er ja deutlich günstiger als ne Ultrasiseve ist.
Aber ob der was taugt kann ich natürlich erst sagen, wenn ich ihn im Mai in meinen noch fertigzustellenden Teich eingebaut habe.

Ich werde dann berichten wie er sich macht... 

Und Bilder stell ich online, sobald er bei mir angeliefert wurde...  

Gruß
Alex


----------



## jora (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Hallo Alex,

der Preis (€ 275) für den Siebfilter in deinem Link ist wirklich sehr interessant. Habe die gleichen/ähnliche Siebe schon für fast € 500 gesehen? :crazy

Würd mich interessieren, wie die Qualität ist. Wenn du den Filter bekommst bitte gleich testen und berichten. 

Hat vielleicht sonst jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Filter?


----------



## lx1975 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Nabend zusammen!

Heute war Bescherung!!! 

Der nette Paketzusteller hat den SiFi plus Zubehör angeliefert!  

Also auf den ersten Blick ist der Filter das Geld wert.

Leider hat er nur ein Kunststoffsieb eingbaut, aber wenigstens ein 300µ Kunststoff Spaltsieb.
Manch einer schwört ja auf ein 250µ oder sogar ein 200µ Sieb, aber falls nötig, dann kan man sich bei E**Y für knapp 20,-Euronen ein Edelstahlsieb kaufen und das dann einbauen.
Ist dann zwar kein Spaltsieb mehr, aber dann halt Edelstahl mit ner feineren Maschenweite...

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist für den Preis ok.
Man will es sich ja nicht ins Wohnzimmer stellen... 
Teilweise sind die Nähte nicht perfekt verschweißt, aber nicht in Hinsicht auf Dichtheit, sondern in optischen Belangen.

Kann man aber gut mit Leben...
Das Spaltsieb sitzt etwas hakelig in der Führung.
Beim Einbau muß man es richtig reindrücken...
Das dürfte auf Dauer recht frickelig werden, wenn man es zwecks Reinigung ausbauen will.
Dafür sizt das Sieb aber auch straff auf der Führung und es wird wohl kein Wasser am Sieb vorbei fließen können.

Das Sieb ist fast gerade, also nicht so gebogen wie die Siebe der Ulrasieve.
Auch der Aufschlagwinkel des Wassers dürfte völlig anders sein als bei den Ultrasieve, da an der Überlaufkante kein Leitblech angebracht ist.
Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist wird die Praxis zeigen...

Falls es schlecht ist, kann man sich ja auch noch selber so nen schönes Leitblech dranbasteln...  

Der Filter hat unten im Sammelraum einen großen Schwimmer, der über eine Stange mit einem Stöpsel den Zulauf absperren bzw verringern kann.
Dadurch steigt der Wasserspiegel im Siebfilter nicht höher als bis zur Unterkante des Siebes, falls die Pumpe die maximal zulaufende Durchfluß nicht abpumpen kann.
Über einen längeren Zeitraum wird der Stöpsel aber bestimmt nicht dicht halten, so dass bei ausgeschalteter pumpe der SiFi vollaufen dürfte.
Diese Regelung ist leider auch nicht einstellbar, außer man bringt nachträglich Zusatzgewichte oder Auftriebskörper am Schwimmer an.

Der Zugschieber für den Schmutzablauf ist nicht grad hochwertig, aber er wird seine Arbeit wohl erledigen...

Leider habe ich noch keine großen Vergleichmöglichkeiten, da ich noch ein Neuling in Sachen Teich und Teichtechnik bin.
Aber ich denke mal, das ein Zuschieber von VDL bestimmt in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt...  
Dafür kostet das gute Stück auch nur einen Bruchteil einer zB Ultrasieve.

Einen Praxisbericht kann ich euch erst im Sommer liefern, wenn ich denn ohne Komplikationen im Mai die Folie und die restliche Teichtechnik eingebaut habe.

Ich habe ein paar Bilder von dem SiFi in einem Album unter meinem Profil abgelegt, falls ihr einen Blick drauf werfen möchtet.

Hier noch die technischen Daten:
Empfohlene Pumpenleistung: maximal 15.000 l/h
Einlass: 110 mm
Auslass: 50 mm
Schmutzablauf: Zugschieber 50 mm
Maße: (L x B x H)  65 x 30 x 75 cm  


So long...


Grüße
Alex


----------



## lollo (25. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Hallo Alex,



lx1975 schrieb:


> Leider hat er nur ein Kunststoffsieb eingbaut, aber wenigstens ein 300µ Kunststoff Spaltsieb.



Ich denke du verwechselst hier ein paar Begriffe zum Siebgewebe. 
Ich kenne kein Kunststoff Spaltsieb.  Du kannst wohl Siebgewebe erhalten, die sind aus Kunststoff, oder aus Edelstahl. Diese erhält man als Meterware, oder schon auf Rahmenträger gespannt.

Ein Spaltsieb aber, (dieses kommt aus der industriellen Anwendung) besteht aus Dreikantedelstahlstäben, und ist somit dann auch teurer.
Habe mal zwei Bilder meines Spaltsiebes angehangen.


----------



## schrope (25. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne kein Kunststoff Spaltsieb.


Hallo!
Hast du dir seine Bilder angeschaut, das ist eindeutig kein Kunststoff Siebgewebe!

Vielleicht kann Alex ja noch eine Detailaufnahme vom Sieb einstellen wie du es gemacht hast.

Medium 1637 anzeigen
Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, das in manchen Shops dieser Filter mit Edelstahl Spatlsieb beschrieben ist und auf manchen mit einem Kuststoffspaltsieb......:shock

z.B.:
http://www.teichbau-profi.de/207/filtertechnik-6/spaltsiebe-6/economy-schwerkraft-siebfilter-6.html
Hier mit einem Edelstahlspaltsieb, vielleicht deshalb auch der Preisunterschied....


Bin schon gespannt wie es im Betrieb ist!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (25. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Vorsicht, dass ist nicht der gleiche Filter.
Der Kunststofffilter ist kleiner als die Metallvariante!!

@ Lollo

Doch, das ist ein Kunststoff Spaltsieb!


----------



## lx1975 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Nabend zusammen,

ja, Timo hat Recht.
Es gibt den Eco Filter auch mit einem Edelstahlspaltsieb, aber dann sind die Gehäuseabmaße etwas anders und das gute Stück kostet dann knapp 150,-Euro mehr.

Mein SiFi hat wirklich ein Kunststoff Spaltsieb.
Es sind sogar Pfeile für die Wasser Fließrichtung auf das Sieb geprägt.
Wenn man mit dem Finger in der Wassfließrichtung über die Spalten fühlt, dann spürt man, dass der Finger "hängen" bleiben will.
In der entgegengesetzen Richtung gleiten die Finger glatt drüber.

Aber wie sich das Spaltsieb im Laufe der Jahre abnutzen wird, kann man nicht sagen.
Theoretisch hält ein Edelstahlsieb auf jeden Fall länger, da es quasi nicht durch das Wasser und die Feststoffe  erodieren wird.

Hier noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen des Siebes (leider ist die Kamera nicht so prickelnd...)

Medium 1653 anzeigen Medium 1650 anzeigen Medium 1652 anzeigen Medium 1651 anzeigen
Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Testpilot (25. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*



lx1975 schrieb:


> ...(leider ist die Kamera nicht so prickelnd...)...



Dann weist Du ja wo Du das eingesparte Geld investieren kannst


----------



## lollo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Hallo Alex,



lx1975 schrieb:


> Mein SiFi hat wirklich ein Kunststoff Spaltsieb


Auf deinem Foto konnte ich es nicht als Spaltsieb erkennen, ferner kannte ich bisher nur Spaltsiebe aus VA Metall, hast mich also überzeugt. 
Bei deinen Bildern die du dann später eingestellt hast, könnte man meinen es wäre sogar aus Metall.



> Wenn man mit dem Finger in der Wassfließrichtung über die Spalten fühlt, dann spürt man, dass der Finger "hängen" bleiben will.
> In der entgegengesetzen Richtung gleiten die Finger glatt drüber.


Dieses ist bei meinem industriellen VA Spaltsieb nicht festzustellen, hier ist der richtige Einstellwinkel zur Fließrichtung des Wassers entscheidend.



> Aber wie sich das Spaltsieb im Laufe der Jahre abnutzen wird, kann man nicht sagen.


Hängt warscheinlich auch von der Qualität des Kunststoffes und dem UV Einfluß des Lichtes ab. Wenn die Kiste einen Deckel hat sollte das schon gehen.
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg mit der Vorabscheidung.


----------



## Starvalley (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Ich habe mir einen solchen Bogensieb-Filter oder auch Schwerkraftfilter selbst gebaut. Verwendet habe ich Sperrholzplatten, Epoxidharz (zum abdichten), einen Ablaufhahn zum Reinigen und ein 300 er Edelstahlsieb aus dem 3-2-1-Auktionshaus. Der gesamte Filter hat mich 60 Euro gekostet, schafft eine Filterleistung von 12.000 Liter/h und läuft bereits seit drei Jahren bei mir. Ist eine Super Sache - erstaunlich, was der in 24h so alles aus dem Wasser holt. Allerdings musste ich mir hierfür einen Hochdruckreiniger zulegen, weil nur der ein verstopftes Sieb wirklich sauber bekommt.

Ein solcher Filter ist Gold wert. Habe die hohen Kosten gescheut, mir ein paar Filter angesehen und ihn dann binnen drei Stunden nachgebaut. Sollte für einen durchschnittlich handwerklich begabten Menschen kein Problem darstellen. Oder anders gesagt: Was ich hinbekomme, können alle anderen schon lange 

Hab mal auf die schnelle eine Querschnitt-Skizze gefertigt (Achtung: keine künstlerische Glanzleistung). Auf der Skizze sind zu sehen:

1 = Wassereinlauf (durch Pumpe)
2 = Bypass-System (man weiß ja nie)
3 = Ablasshahn zum Reinigen unter dem Sieb (muss man hin und wieder mal)
4 = Edelstahlsieb mit "Schmutzkammer", herausnehmbar
5 = Wasserablauf (Schwerkraft)

Zusätzlich kann man oberhalb des Siebes einen weiteren Auslauf als Bypass anbringen, falls der Ablauf unter dem Sieb - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - mal verstopfen sollte.

Nachtrag: Einen Deckel habe ich direkt mit gebaut - Ist besser so!!!


----------



## schrope (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*



			
				Starvalley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir einen solchen Bogensieb-Filter oder auch Schwerkraftfilter selbst gebaut.



Hallo!

Du hast dir da keinen Schwerkraftsiebfilter gebaut, sondern einen gepumpten, schreibst ja das er durch eine Pumpe gespeist wir. 
Gepumpte Siebfiler sind wesentlich einfacher nachzubauen, da der Wasserzulauf über die Pumpe geregelt wird. Siehe Oli.Ps Siebfilter.
Bei einer Schwerkraftversion drück dir die Schwerkraft das Wasser nach --> Problem ist wenn deine dahinterliegende Pumpe die Menge nicht 100% genau schafft läuft dir der Filter voll und nix ist mehr mit Vorfilterung.

Deshalb braucht ein Schwerkraftsiebfilter IMMER eine Niveauregelung die die Wassermenge in Abhängigkeit der Pumpenleistung reguliert.
Das geschieht beim US mit der Trennwand und hier beim Economy durch einen Stopfen der den Zulauf verschließt.

Also, wenn jemand einen richtigen Schwerkraftsiebfilter mit Niveauregelung gebaut hat welche auch dicht hält und dass unter 100€, dann bitte bei mir melden.....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Starvalley (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Ups, da hab ich Anfänger wohl was falsch verstanden. Na ja, wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke!


----------



## giwetzel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Hallo Alex,

kannst Du mir bitte auch den Link für den "Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter" zukommen lassen ?

Vielen Dank.
MfG
Gerd


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquelle für Economy Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter*

Hallo Alex,ich wollte nur mal nachfragen,wie du mit deinem Filter zufrieden bist.Was hast du als Pumpe und sonstige Filter in/an deinem Teich?Suche nämlich gerade das richtige für meinen Teich.

                                             MfG
                                                 Thomas


----------

